# Figured out spinning butters



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I posted something in the SA thread, but figured I'd put something here as well for anyone else who is having the same trouble with spinning butters as I was having.

Trying to do a frontside spin from tailpress, I'd get around 180 degrees then the spin would stall. Turns out I was transferring edges too late. I'd wait until the 180 degree point, which seems logical but is wrong. By transferring edge a little early I was able to continue the spin for as long as desired, or until I got so dizzy I fell over.

Anyway, hope this helps someone.


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm still trying to do the endless butter spin, but I stall at 360. I don't use any edge at all, I'm usually spinning flat on a nosepress. I guess I should be on an edge when I spin.





Donutz said:


> I posted something in the SA thread, but figured I'd put something here as well for anyone else who is having the same trouble with spinning butters as I was having.
> 
> Trying to do a frontside spin from tailpress, I'd get around 180 degrees then the spin would stall. Turns out I was transferring edges too late. I'd wait until the 180 degree point, which seems logical but is wrong. By transferring edge a little early I was able to continue the spin for as long as desired, or until I got so dizzy I fell over.
> 
> Anyway, hope this helps someone.


----------



## LvdT (Jan 13, 2011)

Like this thread.

I can turn about almost 180 degrees but then the fun is over, I'm not using my edges at all btw, should I use my edges just like rotating with my board flat?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

LvdT said:


> Like this thread.
> 
> I can turn about almost 180 degrees but then the fun is over, I'm not using my edges at all btw, should I use my edges just like rotating with my board flat?


Yeah, according to the SA vid, edges should be used just like with flat spins. I guess I've been doing it right automatically for flat spins, but butters take more conscious thought. I found that if I start transferring from heel edge to toe edge when I hit about 150 degrees, the spin continues all the way around. Once I get the rhythm, it just keeps going.

Then I get dizzy and it's game over. :laugh:


----------



## LvdT (Jan 13, 2011)

Ah I get it, that makes sense to me! I was trying to do it with just rotating shoulders and hips, but with my edges I might get the full 360 degrees, that would be a nice start!


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

Donutz said:


> I posted something in the SA thread, but figured I'd put something here as well for anyone else who is having the same trouble with spinning butters as I was having.
> 
> Trying to do a frontside spin from tailpress, I'd get around 180 degrees then the spin would stall. Turns out I was transferring edges too late. I'd wait until the 180 degree point, which seems logical but is wrong. By transferring edge a little early I was able to continue the spin for as long as desired, or until I got so dizzy I fell over.
> 
> Anyway, hope this helps someone.


Thanks for the tip! I am still trying to do a complete 360 butter. I will try tip out at the hill next time.


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

Glad the vid has helped out Donutz!


----------

